# spliting an HDMI signal - new 3d tv with intregra 7.9



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

I am trying to hook up a 3D TV with an Integra 7.9 receiver. The receiver is about 3 years old and is not 3d capable, but does have hdmi passthru. I would like to keep everything connected the way it is...with just one hdmi running to the tv. Now does anyone know if the 3d will be effected if I do it that way? Or am I better off getting a HDMI splitter and running one in to the receiver so I can receive the latest audio formats and the other hdmi to the TV for the 3d? All will be sourced from the PS3. I am a little concerned using a splitter because I am not sure if the video and audio will be out of sync. I can not to upgrade the receiver because there are bigger fish to fry. The tv is passive 3d if that matters.......


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think that the pass through should work. Try it out. If it doesn't your'e going to have to get a splitter.


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you for replying MechMan. I'm going to go grab Avatar 3D and give it a spin. I will post my results.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I may be off on this, I did some research a while ago because I had a PS3, 3D TV and a Onkyo 5007, which is non 3D. If I remember correctly the PS3 needs to see the TV to make sure it is 3D, splitting the source did not work for people. Remember I may be wrong. What I ended up doing at first was running 3D into a different input on the TV and switching out HDMI cables to watch it. Then, finally did what I wanted to do in the first place and bought an Oppo which has dual HDMI outputs. Works perfect. As I tell the story, I am remembering more. With the PS3 you will only get 2 channel audio with 3D unless you run a optical cable for sound. The PS3 is not capable of doing 3D and surround though HDMI. So when I did have 3D with the PS3 I have a different input selected on the AVR that received audio from the optical out on the PS3 then I switched out the HDMI on the PS3 to go to a different input on the TV. All because my AVR was not 3D and am waiting for the 5009 and 11 channel audio.


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

I was able to view 3D shows with my Integra 7.9, but it was only 3D programming available through my cable service and it worked good. On the other hand...I was not able to watch a 3D Blue Ray unless, I connected it directly to the tv and used the optical for audio...not perfect but it worked. Thank you everyone who helped.


----------

